# WineCalc



## Tom (Jan 2, 2011)

Download this to see how much sugar you need to get a specific gravity. 
Heat 3qts from the bucket and add sugar. Stir till dissolved.


http://www.xs4all.nl/~mpesgens/thwp/winecalc.html


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jan 2, 2011)

I know I have seen it but can't find it today. Tom, do you know where to find the scale for honey. I am making a lot of mead these days and the add some check, add some more, check method is getting old


----------



## Tom (Jan 2, 2011)

What exactly do you need? A recipe for mead?
You can ck here in beer-mead making topic.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jan 2, 2011)

No Tom, I have been using a new method for mead. I feed the honey as I go with additional nutrients as I go. I want to finish at 1.01. and max out ac. I add honey then let it ferment down to .95 then add more, I do this until it stops fermenting down and sg is at 1.01. I am doing this to make a sorbate and K-Meta free mead for some friends that want "pure" stuff. Ha, I am having fun making it too.


----------



## Sirs (Jan 2, 2011)

what yeast are you useing or are you letting it go on it's own??


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jan 3, 2011)

Sirs I know you do this. I am using 1118


----------



## Stefani (Aug 27, 2011)

Has any found any issues with running this version of winecalc with newer operating systems?


----------



## Tom (Aug 27, 2011)

Stefani said:


> Has any found any issues with running this version of winecalc with newer operating systems?



No, have a new laptop works fine 
What system you have (MAC?)


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 27, 2011)

Doubtful since they don't make a version that would run on one.


----------



## sevenal (Oct 15, 2011)

*Nice Calc*

Thank You Tom


----------



## Tom (Oct 15, 2011)

sevenal said:


> Thank You Tom



Welcome, 
Works great this caculator


----------



## jrh143 (Feb 29, 2012)

Tom said:


> Download this to see how much sugar you need to get a specific gravity.
> Heat 3qts from the bucket and add sugar. Stir till dissolved.
> 
> 
> http://www.xs4all.nl/~mpesgens/thwp/winecalc.html



I use this calculator program ALL THE TIME! I'm anticipating (and have searched several times for) an Android mobile version of it so I don't have to go across the house to my computer to make a calculation. That would be a program I'd pay money to have! Any programmer geeks out there want to take on the challenge?

Cheers!

- John Hance
Hance Wines, North Carolina
[email protected]


----------



## shanek17 (Aug 18, 2012)

im confused as how to enter the information for this calculator. Im using the sugar section on the calculator and wondering, is it correct to enter the measured SG as 1.000? im asking because I have 2 hydrometers and the one hydro thats calibrated to 68F, I think it starts at 1.010. and my hydro thats calibrated to 60F Im pretty sure it starts at 1.000. 

Also this calculator is telling me that per liter to equal 1% alcohol I need 22grams of sugar! is that correct? because iv heard other answers for finding out how much sugar = 1% alcohol.


----------



## Hokapsig (May 27, 2013)

I'm getting a no reading, one of my inputs are outside the range. I inputted the measured SG of 0.996, the target SG of 1.010 and 5 gallons. The calculator wont run. Can anyone help???


----------



## Runningwolf (May 27, 2013)

try 1.0 or 1.001.There might be a minimum.


----------



## pwrose (May 27, 2013)

The wine calc does not go below 1.000
You will have to compensate when making your adjustments, ie
your actual sg reading is .996
and you want to back sweeten to say 1.010
you should enter in the calc the following
starting sg 1.000
target sg 1.014
This is still a .014 jump which is the difference between .996 and 1.010
Hope that helps some


----------



## Hokapsig (Jun 6, 2013)

AHHHH.....

That works. Thanks much!!!


----------



## phillipanth (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi Tom , I see your video but please suggest me how much sugar i use for a better test.


----------



## Tom (Jul 4, 2013)

phillipanth said:


> Hi Tom , I see your video but please suggest me how much sugar i use for a better test.


 
What video?


----------



## Hokapsig (Aug 21, 2013)

hey, I keep trying to download the calc again, but my virus software keeps saying that the file contains a virus and stops the download. 

Is it the file that is bad or does my pc have a virus that won't let downloads occur?


----------



## ncwine (Feb 8, 2014)

Another great wine app that will helps me in the winery. It's 4.99 which isn't too bad is cellarhand. Try it out calculations are spot on


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 8, 2014)

ncwine said:


> Another great wine app that will helps me in the winery. It's 4.99 which isn't too bad is cellarhand. Try it out calculations are spot on
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making



Must be an iphone thing. Does not show up for Android.


----------

